# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  تفاوت کتاب Visual C++‎ . NET در 21 روز (نص)  با Visual C++‎ . NET در 21 روز (دیباگران) چیست؟

## mrhamed

با سلام 

با توجه به اینکه من نیاز شدیدی به کتاب Visual C++‎ . NET در 21 روز دارم، قبلا از دوستانم توی همین سایت پرسیده بودم :

برای آموزش ++Visual cبه صورت NATIVE و کلاسهای MFC چه کتابی پیشنهاد میکنید ؟

دوستان پاسخ دادند : Visual C++‎ . NET در 21 روز انتشارات نص

ولی کتاب فوق دیگر چاپ نمیشود!

با جستجوی های فراون یک کتاب همنام دیگر پیدا کردم که برای انتشارات دیباگران است !

لینک کتاب :http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=6220

نظر شما درباره  این کتاب چیست؟ نیازهای بنده را رفع میکند ؟

----------


## ace.coder

ما نص را من دارم!! اما همچین خوبم نیست!!
این کتابی که شما اینجا گذاشتید!! 
C++‎.Net  نه MFC

----------


## mrhamed

سلام از جوابتون ممنونم ولی کتاب نص بر خلاف اسمش دات نت نیست و ام اف سی است !؟! حالا شما مطمئنی که کتاب دومی ام اف سی نیست ؟ تا حالا مطالعه کردی ؟

----------


## Nima_NF

نسخه های اولیه کتاب اصلی visual C++‎ in 21 days که قبل سال 2003 چاپ  می شدند همگی MFC بودند، با کمی CLR. مثلا همان نسخه نص MFC هست.
اما نسخه های جدید این کتاب، MFC را کنار گذاشته و برنامه نویسی C++‎.NET می کند. که نمی دانم این نسخه دیباگران .NET آن هست یا نه. (البته نام کتاب اصلی که .NET هست visual C++‎.Net 2003 هست)

در هر حال کتاب های انگلیسی گزینه بهتری هست. مخصوصا که کتاب Beginning Visual C++‎ 2008 - Ivor Horton در نمایشگاه کتاب امسال هم وجود دارد.

----------


## amsjavan

> در هر حال کتاب های انگلیسی گزینه بهتری هست. مخصوصا که کتاب Beginning Visual C++‎ 2008 - Ivor Horton در نمایشگاه کتاب امسال هم وجود دارد.


قیمت این کتاب تو نمایشگاه چقدره؟ آیا تخفیفی شاملش شده؟ من شنیده بودم که نمایشگاه پارسال این کتاب رو با تخفیف برای دانشجو ها می داد ۲۰ هزار تومان در حالی که قیمت اصلیش ۵۰ هزار تومان است! حالا می خواستم بدونم امسال هم تخفیف می دهند؟ حالا کلا این کتاب هایی که تو نمایشگاه به عنوان کتاب های خارجی می فروشند اطمینانی هست که حتما اصل باشه؟

----------


## Nima_NF

این کتاب در قسمت ارزی با کارت خرید هست، یعنی حدود 70% تخفیف که دولت پرداخت می کند. این سری از کتاب ها همگی توسط ناشران اصلی به ایران می آیند و به تعداد بسیار بالا.

هر چند که جمله اینکه اصل هستند یا نه یکمی عجیب بود! اما با این حال شما جلد و نوع ورق کتاب ها را ببینید خودتان می فهمید کتاب اصل چه هست... هر کتابی سریال نامبر و کد خاص خود را دارند که می توانید از سایت ناشر چک کنید.

----------


## ace.coder

شما میگی آقا نیما واسه MFC  کتاب ivor را بخونیم؟

----------


## Nima_NF

در تاپیک اعلان کتاب ها در همین بخش کتاب های جدید را لیست کرده ام که تماما MFC هستند.

 به یاد داشته باشید که تنها حدود 400 صفحه از کتاب Ivor Horton برای MFC هست. باقی آن برای C++‎/CLI هست که می توانید از خواندن آن صرف نظر کنید. اما در کل این کتاب یک کتاب جدید  و تقریبا خوب هست ، یک بخش از آن نیز آموزش کار با Database و ODBC هست.

نسخه 2005 آن به صورت الکترونیکی و البته غیر قانونی در اینترنت هست، اگر قصد خرید دارید می توانید یک مرتبه از روی آن کتاب را مشاهده کنید. حالا که دولت این همه سوبسيد می دهد از این فرصت استفاده کنید.

----------


## ace.coder

حالا که بحش پیش اومد همنجا هم می پرسم!!!

به نظر شما چرا C++‎.net زیاد طرفتار نداره و کلا دستوراتش یک شکل دیگست ؟؟
من که VB6  و C++‎ کار کردم میتونم با C#‎ , VB.net به راحتی کار کنم! اماC++‎.net اصلا مثل C#‎ , VB.net که خیلی از  دستوراته >net شبیه به همه داخل C++‎.net نیست!
کلا C++‎.net به یک سمت دیگه رفته! دستوراتشو من نگاه کردم(هیچی کار نکردم فقط نگاه کردم) نه شبیه C#‎.net نه MFC نه Win32  ... میشه یک مقدار در موردش و برتریش به C#‎ بگی! ممنون میشم!

----------


## Nima_NF

قبلا مفصل درباره این موضوع در مقاله زیر توضیح دادم:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=94381

فقط به طور خلاصه، هدف از ارائه و توسعه C++‎/CLI برای این هست که این امکان برای کاربران native کار فراهم شود تا برنامه های کنونی خود را با قابلیت های .Ner ترکیب کنند. مایکروسافت بر این موضوع تاکید کرده است که همه امکاناتی که برای کامپایلرهای #C و VB.Net فراهم می شود حتما و مستقیم برای C++‎/CLI فراهم نمی شود، پس جایگزین آن ها نیست. بلکه مکمل برنامه نویسی native هست.

در شماره اول مجله برنامه نویس، آموزش یک برنامه MFC را قرار داده ام که با C++‎/CLI ترکیب کرده و با .NET از یک Database SQL server خواندم که می توانید مطالعه کنید.

----------

